# Richtig oder nicht



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 April 2012)

RA Meier ist bekannt und hier bestens eingeführt. Die hohe Kunst besteht darin, die Rechtsberatungskosten dort entstehen zu lassen, auf dessen Veranlassung sie überhaupt erst entstanden sind. Mit anderend Worten, warum soll ich meinen RA dafür bezahlen, dass einem Strauchdieb die Unmöglichkeit seines Verlangens aufgezeigt wird.


----------



## Mistake (19 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> RA Meier ist bekannt und hier bestens eingeführt. Die hohe Kunst besteht darin, die Rechtsberatungskosten dort entstehen zu lassen, auf dessen Veranlassung sie überhaupt erst entstanden sind. Mit anderend Worten, warum soll ich meinen RA dafür bezahlen, dass einem Strauchdieb die Unmöglichkeit seines Verlangens aufgezeigt wird.


 
Hallo Dirk K..... ob jemand einen /seinen Rechtsanwalt zusätzlich einschaltet, sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen sein. Ich interpretiere Ihr Posting so, als würden Sie von vornherein die Unterstützung eines Anwalts als überflüssig ansehen, da ja einem Strauchdieb die Unmöglichkeit seines Verlangens bekannt sein muss.....
Ich betone nochmals, dass ich mich ausschliesslich mit Betroffenen austauschen möchte und keine Hinweise bezügl. Sinn und Zweck über die Einschaltung eines Anwalts benötige. Also, wenn Sie auch Betroffener einer "Abo-Falle" sind würde ich mich über die Mitteilung Ihrer Erfahrungen freuen.

Mistake


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 April 2012)

@ Mistake,

ich finde die Beantwortung Deiner Frage außerordentlich schwierig, wenn Du von vornherein kategorisch jeglichen Hinweis über die Einschaltung eines Anwalts ablehnst. Will es aber mal so probieren: Obwohl sich die Abzocke unter Grosshandel-Angebote.de in erster Linie an Gewerbetreibende richtet, werden gleichwohl auch Nichtgewerbetreibende abgezockt.

Richtig?

Okay, der Nichtgewerbetreibende täte sich easy mit den Hinweis, dass es doch Sache des Anbieters sei, Fehlanmeldungen von vornherein auszuschließen, so wie es ja auch (seriöse) Anbieter für diesen Kundenkreis tut.

Richtig?

Okay, was dann kommt ist der übliche Mahn- und Drohmüll. Anwalt einschalten kann man, muss man aber nicht, weil i.d.R. Aussitzen des Mahn- und Drohmülls völlig ausreichend ist.

Richtig?

Okay, befassen wir uns mit dem gewerblichen Kundenkreis. Hier sieht vordergründig der Sachverhalt problematischer aus, weil es das Widerrufsrecht bei Gewerbetreibenden tatsächlich nicht gibt. Ich sage bewusst vordergründig, weil auch hier der Hinweis auf die Täuschung, die ja in der Tat vorliegt, völlig ausreicht, um sich den Abzocker vom Hals zu halten. Anwalt einschalten kann man, muss aber nicht, weil sich die sonstige Mahn- und Drohkulisse problemlos aussitzen lässt.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wenn ich die Initiative ergreife und in dem Stadium der Auseinandersetzung den Anwalt einschalte, dann gebe ich ihm auf, dass ich mich zu diesem Schritt durch den Abzocker veranlasst gefühlt habe. Hier gilt in der Tat im Zivilrecht der Grundsatz, dass die Rechtskosten dem anzulasten sind, auf dessen Veranlassung die Einschaltung des Rechtsbeistands erforderlich gesehen wurde. Ich kenne und schätze den RA Meier übrigens persönlich und bin sicher, dass er seinen Kopf wiegen, "wird schwierig werden" sagen wird, aber auch "kann man versuchen" hinzufügen wird.


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2012)

Hallo Mistake,
Bitte nimm derartige Äusserungen nicht als persönlichen Angriff auf. Es gibt User, die sagen sich, ich bin keinen Vertrag eingegangen, also können die mich mal.
Die wollen auch keinen Anwalt bezahlen. Dann gibt es User, die bemerken, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben und das zu spät ist, um es ungeschehen zu machen.
Wenn diese User dann einen Anwalt nehmen und dafür sorgen wollen, das ihnen nichts weiter untergeschoben bekommen und sich nur mit einem Anwalt sicher fühlen, dann ist das GENAUSO IN ORDNUNG. Dein Weg ist auf jeden Fall der bessere als viele andere User es machen, die aus Unsicherheit dann eine "Brieffreundschaft" mit den anderen "Strauchdieben" anfangen und sich dabei um Kopf und Kragen schreiben und es denen dann noch teurer kommt als es dich es jetzt mit deinem Anwalt kostet. DU hast jedenfalls nichts falsches gemacht und daher ignoriere einfach diese "keinen Anwalt nehmen Nörgler" 
Lies einfach hier weiter mit und gib anderen Hilfe indem du mitteilst, wie es denn mit deinem Weg vorangeht und wie es endet.

Ich habe auch mal einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, als meine Tochter bei E-Bay für 15€ Mangas erworben hatte, das Geld überwiesen hat, aber die Bücher nie angekommen sind und auch via Mail sich keiner mehr meldete. Ich habe dann dem Anwalt dafür mehr als 100€ bezahlt, damit er die Adresse rausbekommt (via Kontonummer), einen Brief schreibt und Anzeige wegen Betrug ankündigt. Der andere E-BayUser war dann auch nur ein 17jähriges Mädel aber du hättest mal sehen müssen, wie schnell die sich entschuldigt hat und meiner Tochter die Mangas zusendete und als Entschuldigung noch ein paar extra Bände drauflegte.
Andere würden jetzt sagen, "wieee wegen 15 € noch einen Anwalt einschalten, der fast das 10fache kostete ist doch Saublöd". Mir war es das Wert und das Mädel weiss nun, das es Leute gibt, die "zurückschlagen" und sie nicht so einfach schlampig mit ihrer Warensendeverpflichtung umgehen kann, weil es sonst böse nach hinten losgeht. Jedenfalls hat sie danach keine schlechte Bemerkung mehr wegen zu langer Lieferzeit bekommen 

Also schreib mal, was sich getan hat, nachdem dein Anwalt geschrieben hat....


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> @ Mistake,
> 
> ich finde die Beantwortung Deiner Frage außerordentlich schwierig, wenn Du von vornherein kategorisch jeglichen Hinweis über die Einschaltung eines Anwalts ablehnst.


 
Hallo Dirk, bringst du da evtl. einige Postings durcheinander??? Er stellte überhaupt keine Frage sondern hatte nur seinen Fall geschildert und beschrieben, wie ER vorgegangen ist. Mehr nicht. Und wenn er schon schreibt: 





			
				Mistake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich als Vorsitzender für meine Gartenverein angemeldet


 und in dieser Funktion lieber einen Anwalt einschaltet anstelle evtl den Verein zu schaden, ist das doch auch OK.
Er hat nur geschrieben, was er getan hat und nicht gefragt, was er tun soll!!


----------



## Teleton (20 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Hier gilt in der Tat im Zivilrecht der Grundsatz, dass die Rechtskosten dem anzulasten sind, auf dessen Veranlassung die Einschaltung des Rechtsbeistands erforderlich gesehen wurde.


Woher entnimmst Du diesen Grundsatz?


----------



## Mistake (20 April 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hallo Mistake,
> Bitte nimm derartige Äusserungen nicht als persönlichen Angriff auf. Es gibt User, die sagen sich, ich bin keinen Vertrag eingegangen, also können die mich mal.
> Die wollen auch keinen Anwalt bezahlen. Dann gibt es User, die bemerken, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben und das zu spät ist, um es ungeschehen zu machen.
> Wenn diese User dann einen Anwalt nehmen und dafür sorgen wollen, das ihnen nichts weiter untergeschoben bekommen und sich nur mit einem Anwalt sicher fühlen, dann ist das GENAUSO IN ORDNUNG. Dein Weg ist auf jeden Fall der bessere als viele andere User es machen, die aus Unsicherheit dann eine "Brieffreundschaft" mit den anderen "Strauchdieben" anfangen und sich dabei um Kopf und Kragen schreiben und es denen dann noch teurer kommt als es dich es jetzt mit deinem Anwalt kostet. DU hast jedenfalls nichts falsches gemacht und daher ignoriere einfach diese "keinen Anwalt nehmen Nörgler"
> ...


 

Hallo Ben......... ich bedanke mich sehr für Ihr Posting und freue mich über Ihre Darstellung.
Da ich mich unter meinem Verein bei gross......angeb....habe registrieren lassen, sieht für mich die Sache anders aus. Obwohl ich in guter Absicht gehandelt hatte, möchte ich jedoch jede schädigende Einwirkung von meinem Verein fernhalten. Ich muss die Angelegenheit mit meinem Vorstand noch besprechen. Die Sache bekommt aber einen anderen "Anstrich" wenn ich sage, dass ich einen Anwalt (auf meine Kosten) eingeschaltet habe.
Ich werde gerne berichten wie es weiterläuft, zumal Zahlungsziel lt. Rechnung der 26.04 ist. Natürlich werde ich nichts zahlen, auch mein Verein nicht, denn die "Angebote" richten sich möglichweise an Vereine, jedoch nicht an "Laubenpieper". Ich melde mich wieder.

Bis demnächst
Mistake


Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> @ Mistake,
> 
> ich finde die Beantwortung Deiner Frage außerordentlich schwierig, wenn Du von vornherein kategorisch jeglichen Hinweis über die Einschaltung eines Anwalts ablehnst. Will es aber mal so probieren: Obwohl sich die Abzocke unter Grosshandel-Angebote.de in erster Linie an Gewerbetreibende richtet, werden gleichwohl auch Nichtgewerbetreibende abgezockt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Dirk.........
für Ihr Posting bedanke ich mich, regt es doch auch zum Nachdenken bei "künftigen" Geschäften an. Ich hoffe aber, dass mir sowas künftig erspart bleiben kann.

Mistake


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> ... regt es doch auch zum Nachdenken bei "künftigen" Geschäften an. Ich hoffe aber, dass mir sowas künftig erspart bleiben kann.
> Mistake


Das will ich hoffen, denn nach der Lektüre des Forums sollte das nicht mehr passieren...
Was aber auch gut wäre um andere davor zu bewahren ist über seinen Schatten zu springen und anderen vom eigenen "Fehltritt" zu berichten und auf dieses Forum zu verweisen.
Wenn nämlich die Menschen VORHER hier gelesen hätten wäre es erheblich schwerer einen reinzulegen oder wenn es schon passiert ist man weiß daß es das Forum hier gibt dann eben nachzulesen und Fehler wie sie der Tigger beschrieben hat (z.B. die Brieffreundschaft mit Nutzlosanbietern) zu vermeiden


----------



## Mistake (20 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das will ich hoffen, denn nach der Lektüre des Forums sollte das nicht mehr passieren...
> Was aber auch gut wäre um andere davor zu bewahren ist über seinen Schatten zu springen und anderen vom eigenen "Fehltritt" zu berichten und auf dieses Forum zu verweisen.
> Wenn nämlich die Menschen VORHER hier gelesen hätten wäre es erheblich schwerer einen reinzulegen oder wenn es schon passiert ist man weiß daß es das Forum hier gibt dann eben nachzulesen und Fehler wie sie der Tigger beschrieben hat (z.B. die Brieffreundschaft mit Nutzlosanbietern) zu vermeiden


 

Hallo Hippo, auch danke für Ihr Posting. Ich bin mir nicht genau bewusst, ob sich nicht sogar Beschäftigte oder "Zuträger" von VENDIS o. ä. Strauchdieben hier "unter Decknamen" eingeschlichen haben und unseren Gedankenaustausch checken. Ich möchte diesen Leuten jedoch keine Chance auf verwertbare Informationen geben. Ich melde mich, sobald ich Neues weiss...........

Mistake


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Och gelegentliche Maulwürfe sind das Salz in der Suppe 
Drum raten wir auch von direkter Kontaktaufnahme mit Unbekannten ab.
Du wirst aber nach ein wenig Lektüre hier durchaus feststellen wer hier die "Inventarnummer" hinterm Ohr hat und vertrauenswürdig ist.
Notfalls hilft da auch eine Rückfrage an einen Mod hier wenn einem was fragwürdig vorkommt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 April 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Woher entnimmst Du diesen Grundsatz?



Ich hoffe, dies hier wird Deine Frage beantworten: http://www.anwalt-dr-schnitzer.com/2010/10/27/kollege-tank-agiert-wirtschaftlich/


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2012)

Teleton hätte nicht gefragt, wenn er die Antwort nicht bereits wüsste.

Dieser Tanker hat in deinem Beispiel lediglich bezahlt, weil er kein Interesse an einer teurer werdenden Auseinandersetzung hatte (schon allein des Aufwands wegen). Das bestätigt ja auch schon der erste Absatz, da die "Kunden" nahezu immer sofort ausgebucht worden sind, wenn ein Anwalt der Forderung widersprochen hatte.


----------



## dvill (21 April 2012)

Fakt ist, dass die größten Hilfen der Abobanditen für ihr dubioses Geschäftsgebahren  von schlecht vorgetragenen Versuchen von echt oder konstruiert Betroffenen folgen, mit Rechtsmitteln gegen die Abobanditen vorzugehen.

Beispiel:

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...oomd&view=joomd&layout=detail&id=11&Itemid=71

Das führt zu Jubelpropaganda wie: http://www.openpr.de/news/457976/OP...rbraucherschuetzer-scheitert-vor-Gericht.html

Ganz aktuell hat die Advocard Rechtsschutzversicherung so ein Eigentor "gekonnt".

Das schadet viel und hilft nichts.


----------

